
Chinese underwater monitoring devices next US nuclear submarine base - Sami_Lehtinen
https://www.scmp.com/news/china/society/article/2169474/canada-installs-chinese-underwater-monitoring-devices-next-us
======
mikejb
It may be worth noting that the title of the submission is incomplete. The
article's title is

 _Canada installs Chinese underwater monitoring devices next to US nuclear
submarine base_

(vs "Chinese underwater monitoring devices next US nuclear submarine base",
the submissions current title).

